

Debian 7.0 "Wheezy" release planned for May 5 - neeee
https://lwn.net/Articles/547739/

======
doug4hn
I downloaded a "pre-release" or beta of this recently and it was absolutely
wonderful installing it compared to other recent Linux distros, including
Fedora 18 (anaconda problems) even though Fedora allowed BTFS as root. Best
Linux distro to get a minimal install and work from there.

~~~
bsg75
> Best Linux distro to get a minimal install and work from there.

Any comparison to CentOS 6.x Minimal, which is really, really minimal?

